# Mainline Pokémon Generation 3 game leaks



## Ryccardo (May 18, 2020)

​
Another archive has been posted on MEGA and linked on 4chan, named "gen3.7z" and having a SHA-1 hash of 5D5C6C2B06659DC017CC1390C99C5814A6232D53.

Inside multiple other archives can be found, including a WinRAR self-extractor; some of them are encrypted with the password "pokemon". Among their contents are:


 Source code for Japanese Pokémon Ruby & Sapphire, as well as the updated versions of FireRed & LeafGreen
 All commercially released builds of the above games in every language and version, plus Japanese Emerald (and debug versions thereof), including Lotcheck documents (pre-release testing and formal registration sheet)
 An American Joyspot ROM (not functional as-is in current GBA emulators)
 Translation-related documents, hinting at Yellow and Blue remakes




​


> Previously in this series: New-2DS factory software, 3DS internal use Pokemon ROMs, iQue Player, and Wii kernels, Generation 2, and Generation 1.


----------



## Deleted User (May 19, 2020)

It seems a Legoland game called Rocket Racers has been leaked as well!


----------



## Dartz150 (May 19, 2020)

How did this gone unnoticed with a single comment only? Literraly I found out because this thread was linked to another game news site lol.


----------



## Azael_inf (May 19, 2020)

already? geez someone must be unhappy


----------



## Ryccardo (May 19, 2020)

Dartz150 said:


> How did this gone unnoticed with a single comment only? Literraly I found out because this thread was linked to another game news site lol.


Dunno, I tried requesting promotion to homepage with the older topics but for whatever reason they weren't approved, so I didn't even try this time 
Would you mind sending me a link? I tried searching for this page's address and got... wikipedia o.o


----------



## zfreeman (May 20, 2020)

Joy Spot ROM has JAAJ01 in the header. Super Mario Advance 2?

Hex Editor excerpts:

Setup Menu         /��    TIME����    POKEMON AI��/         Time Setup         /��    YEAR����    MONTH���    DAY�    WEEK����    HOUR����    MINITE��    SECOND��    SET�/      POKEMON AI Setup      /��    Mode����    Level���    Pair

POKEMON DEBUG MODE 0����BASIC STATUS����ENEMY DATA��NO  T1 T2 LV SA IT  FR  CH��HP  ATK DEF AGI SAT SDE�WZ1 PP WZ2 PP WZ3 PP WZ4 PP�MY DATA�PAIR TURNS FRAMES���POKEMON CONDITION���WEATHER�SIDEC���SCC   BG TG SK SM MK����COND1���COND2���ABC HP AT DF AG SA SD HT DO�POKEMON WAZAKOUKA���ENEMY���ME��YADORIGI����LOCKON��HOROBINOUTA�SORAWOTOBU��ANAWOHORU���CHIISAKUNARU����JUUDEN��NEWOHARU����AKUBI���HUUIN���ONNEN���NOCRITICAL��DOROASOBI���MIZUASOBI���DAIBINGU����IKAKU���TRACE���POKEMON WAZAKOUKA COUNT ENEMY���HENSHIN RND�KNASHIBARI  WNO CNT�ENCORE  WNO POS CLT CNT CTP�MIGAWARI HP�000000000COUNTERS000000000��SUCCESS�KOROGARU����TAKUWAERU���RENZOKUGIRI�CHOUHATSU���NEKODAMASHI�HANDOU��MANAZASHI���SHIMEWAZANO�NAMAKE BIT��MONOMANE BIT����POKEMON WAZAKOUKA COUNT MINE����POKEMON AISYOU��MINE SYUTU ENEMY SYUTU �MINE HIKAE ENEMY SYUTU��MINE SYUTU ENEMY HIKAE��MINE HIKAE ENEMY HIKAE

RFU_V1021���RFU-MBOOT���NINTENDOSio32ID_030820��SIIRTC_V001

LINK���jsp_bg_r06.acg�CMNT���ƒRƒƒ“ƒg–¢Ý’èCLRC�����MODE���  �VER ���IS-ASC03END

FLASH512_V131

FLASH1M_V102


----------



## Deleted User (May 20, 2020)

Ryccardo said:


> Dunno, I tried requesting promotion to homepage with the older topics but for whatever reason they weren't approved, so I didn't even try this time
> Would you mind sending me a link? I tried searching for this page's address and got... wikipedia o.o


I think it is this one. The source is referenced as via.
https://nintendosoup.com/pokemon-ge...ed-documents-hint-at-yellow-and-blue-remakes/


----------



## Deleted User (May 20, 2020)

Whats updated about Firered and Leafgreen?


----------



## izy (May 20, 2020)

Sasori said:


> Whats updated about Firered and Leafgreen?


"as well as the updated fired and leafgreen"

it means the remakes


----------



## x65943 (May 20, 2020)

This is huge :V


----------



## Ryccardo (May 20, 2020)

Sasori said:


> Whats updated about Firered and Leafgreen?


The source code is for the Japanese 1.1 versions (as opposed to 1.0): perhaps the best known difference is in the English versions, where the title of a Pokedex entry is limited to 1 word in 1.0 (for instance Pidgey "Tiny Bird" appears as "Tiny") but likely there are others 

Haven't read the article but they're probably listed on TCRF!


----------



## Deleted User (May 21, 2020)

Playing around with the prototypes.


----------



## Mythical (May 21, 2020)

This is amazing maybe we'll be able to port our copies to pc among other things eventually


----------



## Seliph (May 21, 2020)

Ahhh I'm loving all of these leaks


----------



## Ryccardo (May 23, 2020)

Wrote some documentation for FR/LG's debug functions... who else would?  https://tcrf.net/Proto:Pokémon_FireRed_and_LeafGreen


----------



## chrisrlink (May 23, 2020)

thank god Karma bit nintendo in the ass hard i guess this is for all the fan games they dmca'd


----------

